# [SOLVED] able to Ping but not connect



## Jadzzia

Hello there,
this is my first post and I am in need of some real help..I've been at this 24 hours literally.... this is a last resort..before reformat...but here's the problem:

I am able to ping and hit google or yahoo...but I cannot connect to anything on the internet...even tho it shows me good and connected?? my computer is clean and virus free..and this happened in the night woke up and all 3 puters in the house were glitched up and crashed. the other 2 were fine and mine was left like the above....
other than this one problem it is working fine.. I thank you for all your help...

Jadzzia


----------



## johnwill

*Re: able to Ping but not connect*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



Let's see this as well.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.



Finally, I'd like to see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Jadzzia

*Re: able to Ping but not connect*

Thank you so much for your reply, here is the info you requested 


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Trinity X>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 70ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Trinity X>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=52
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=52
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=52
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 63ms, Average = 62ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Trinity X>



______________________________________________________

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Trinity X>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TrinityX
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-2F-34-1F-84
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.180.42.100
208.180.42.68
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 27, 2008 4:33:06
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 28, 2008 4:33:06
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Trinity X>


----------



## johnwill

*Re: able to Ping but not connect*

What happens when you try to connect (exact symptoms)? Did you try perhaps installing an alternate browser like Firefox?


----------



## brook1967

*Re: able to Ping but not connect*

try putting the ip address of say www.bbc.co.uk (212.58.251.201) into the address bar of your browser and see what happens, if the page loads the DNS server your pc is using is broken and you need to change it to another one.


----------



## Jadzzia

*Re: able to Ping but not connect*

Thank you both for the responses...John ..basically ..my connections just "time out".......
Brook, I did try the addy and nothing different happened just timed out.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: able to Ping but not connect*

Try booting in safe mode with networking and see if you get connected.


----------



## Jadzzia

*Re: able to Ping but not connect*

Hello everyone! I wanted to let you know that it was hardware...I got a new network card.. and now I'm up and running! want to thank you all for your time and effort! Your site kept me occupied by checking and looking around abit while I was down.  So Thank you for being here...
Jadzzia
"Time Tells All Truths"


----------



## johnwill

*Re: able to Ping but not connect*

That's our motto: *If we can't fix 'em, we'll keep them busy while they figure it out for themselves!* :grin:


----------



## novawizard

how do you do this in windows vista?


----------



## johnwill

*novawizard*, please start your own thread with complete details on the configuration and issue.


----------

